# Water pump has gone twice in 2 months



## sjago13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Today the water pump in my 06 GTO has gone. It happened about 2 months ago under similar circumstances. Both time I was driving regular and then came up on busy stop and go traffic. First the engine temp would go up about three-quarters of the way up and then cool off cause the fans came on and then it would max out and the change engine oil light would come on and i pulled over. Both times the was coolant sprayed all over the engine and I want to figure out why it has happened again... I am taking it to the dealership tomorrow and I just wanted to try and get a different perspective on the situation.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Possible a clog in a hose somewhere making the pump work too hard?


----------



## Bob's GTO (Dec 16, 2009)

*waterpump*

i ve had the same problem i got a couple more months out of the replacement. both times i flushed it and pressure checked everything ok no leaks. what did the dealer say or do ? thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Fluxuating temps to me would mean a bad t-stat(maybe opening at wrong temps, not opening everytime, or only opening partially but they are $15 so just replace to be safe), clog, air bubble, replace rad cap if your an LS2 just because its cheap. Also make sure to use DEXCOOL and not regular anti-freeze. I would do this and if it doesn't fix it, then maybe look into a coolent temp sensor or whatever the technical term for it is.

Here is how I filled my car back up when I replaced my radiator. 
1. drain system.
2. make sure lower rad house is connected and drain plug.
3. remove t-stat and fill block.
4. use upper rad hose as a 'funnel' and fill the radiator, fill slowly as it will burp itself as coolent replace air.
5. unstall upper hose to t-stat housing.
6. fill overflow to appropriate level
7. start car, you will instantly see the overflow tank(I think LS2 is pressurized radiator cap) drop an inch. fill as needed but be aware that over time, pressure will build up.
8. Run the car until the t-stat opens and fan kicks on so you know it is working; this will insure your car gets to full operating temps also
* check for leaks, noises, steam, ect...
9. Take it for a spin and see if this solves your problem


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be a batch of bad water pumps. If the dealer installed the first one, it should be under warranty for at least 90 days if not a year. If it was bought at a parts supply store it should still be warrantied.


----------



## Bob's GTO (Dec 16, 2009)

both times i did the full service cap,t-stat,dexcol. i got my replacemet water pump from car quest it has life time warranty. i believe its a bosh water pump seems its the same for most of the larger parts store. i may be wrong but i think the factory is a bosh as well they look exact same. i think there cheap come with bad bearings even when the car was new the water pump made noise when cold sounded like a noisey belt. maybe to much power running through the belt causing bad bearing wear? sense its under warranty ill probley just keep switching them out sucks i drive are around with my tools execpting the water pump to go out. i was thinking about a electric water pump you get better flow more hp but they arent cheap. anyone use a electic water pump?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tensioner bad causing too much belt pressure?


----------

